
Show HN: An encoding/decoding tool for Martin David's theoretical S language - ramadis
https://github.com/ramadis/slang
======
niftich
Hi! You've posted this a few times these last few weeks and attracted modest
interest, but I'm having trouble understanding what this is about without
buying the book.

I was unable to find other references on the web as to 'Martin David S
language', so would you mind giving a short summary?

